# Return To Splinter Fleet Dendrobates. A Bloggening



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, so it's not orcy, but after carving through 2250pts of orcs in 3 and half months (see other blog) I needed a break, so with numerous nids lying around, I thought I'd start on those.

*Why another blog?*
My 2008 Blogumentary seen here has run it's course and made it to an incredible 9 pages. I have so much more planned for nids, I thought I'd start another blog for the next 9 pages 

*Where did the project get up?*
Well I hit around 9000pts, and had a handful of models still left to paint before ditching the project in favour of Ultramarines/Warhammer Quest/Orcs.
The 2008 project was a case of building upon a 3000pt army and making as many apocalypse formations and legendary creatures as possible. Here is a list of formations I managed to complete.

Apocalypse units
Hive Mind Brood - _Tyrant, 3x Tyrant Guard, 3x Zoanthrope_.
Endless Swarm - _20x Spinegaunts, 20x Devourer gaunts, 20x Termagants, 60x Hormagaunts_.
Mycetic Assault Storm - _6x Carnifexes_.
Genestealer Infestation - _3x Lictors, 1 Broodlord, 50x genestealers_.
Legendary Unit - _Hierophant_
Legendary Unit - _Harridan_
Legendary Unit - _Hierodule_



*So what's next then?*
I have a few painted units which don't fit in the above formations, plus a few unpainted models. I'd like to fit these models into apocalypse formations. These are my plans...

Apocalypse units
Living Fortress - _3x Hive Tyrants, 6x Tyrant Guards_.
Eye of the Hive - _15x Tyranid Warriors_.
Behemoth Crusher Brood - _3x Crushing Claw Carnifexes, Scythed Hierodule._
Subterranean Swarm - _Trygon, 6x Raveners_.
Winged Swarm - _1 Winged Tyrant, 6x Winged Warriors, 8 Gargoyles._

These formations, are a fun way to expand my collection and solve a few issues (mainly lack of synapse) with the existing list.



First up, Trygon is finished.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That looks awesome man! I really like the bone colour on it, especially on the tail.
Get the Hierodule up!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

More pics over in my painted dragon gallery


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Well with V3 of the dendrobates scheme tested on the trygon, it was time to try it on a normal codex tyranid. Major differences over V1 and V2 of the scheme are the lack of green, increased amount of bone, less yellow patterning, and a little more purply pink blending. I really like this. I can see a few areas, I'd like to improve on, the bone being one of them. But I think this is the scheme, I'm going to paint my next 1500pts in.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh Gareth, how I hate thee:laugh:

Looked trough the whole Bloggening at TPD, so I just gotta ask, do you ever sleep? This will, just like your Orcs were, be a blast to follow:gamer2:

Oh and that Tau measure tape Steve Ervine wannabe dude is hillarious:laugh:


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

sweet paint jobs look forward to seeing this develop
(on a side not love the gardsman with the mesuring tape :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Your skill never fails to impress me Gareth. All of the colours look great but I am a fan of the Hierodule and the bone colouring especially. Very natural look to it that stands out to me.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, originally I was never a fan of these 3rd edition Tyrant Guards, I quite liked the crouching dog-like ones in 4th edition, but I must admit, I've really come round to liking the standy-up tyrant guard. They do seem to be more animated then the current ones, and they look like they have a decent height to actually deflect incoming fire meant for the Hive Tyrant. I have 3 more of these 3rd edition guard to paint up.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh... snap! Those are amazing! :shok:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gareth,

Your painting look great the models are awesome to look at! I really like the Tail on the Trygon really looks great! I really like how you did the mouth on the Hierodule best I have seen! I also really like how you did the shields on the Tyrant guards! I do however have to agree I think I like the new ones a little better I only wish they were larger. They just seem more like guards with their larger sheets of armor oppose to a shield.(But thats just my opinion >.>) Oh and the Deviltyrant 1-1 image looks awesome Probably one of my favorite Nid models and you definitely did an exceptional job on it!

+ rep for sure!

Chaosftw


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry to sound redundant..., but I cannot for the life of me figure out how you put out such high quality stuff so incredibility fast!k: Personally, I like Trygon the best. The colours seem less 'cartoony' to me. That said, they all look really great!:victory:


----------

